#   >       1
!

  - 7..   .       1. 7.7  8  .  -  8-.    .     .         . - ,     .  ,    ? -,   ,         .           ?        ? - ,           ?  -   ?

----------


## kot

> - ,     .


  -      ,     . 
   ,     .

,    1       .     .

----------

...       .   .       1 .      ",  - -,    ..." - .

----------


## kot

> ",  - -,    ..." - .


   ,   5-10  .

  ,     .

   ,          .
http://www.1c.ru/rus/partners/ckb.jsp

 ,   :
http://www.gendalf.ru/dep.developmen...parus.info.php

  , .         .

----------


## tanuche

17.7.       ,   .   ,   . 
       .

----------


## o-l-j-a

> 17.7.       ,   .   ,   . 
>        .


,      ?

----------

1. 
  ,        mxl .
! ,         -      ,    ..
        :     ,         1:8,        , .. 18    .
     ,              ,       ,    ,    .
               1   .
,     ,    ,     ,  / (     -   ),        -   .
    2-3.

----------


## DenisP

> !
> 
>   - 7..   .       1. 7.7  8  .


        7.7   8-,           ?

----------


## 575

> 7.7   8-,           ?


 -  ,          ,   ,     ....   ,     (    ),         .
   :      , ,     .     1    " ".
  :   1 - ,  :     .
  ,  ,        ,   - ,  ,   (       1).
    ,   ,      :    1 -     .,      , ,     .

----------

> !
> 
>   - 7..   .       1. 7.7  8  .  -  8-.


 8-. 7.       8      ...

   7  8       1 7  8...

   1   8      7.
   8             ...

----------


## BorisG

> 7.     ...


       . 
    ,   ,       .
   ,       .

----------

> . 
>     ,   ,       .
>    ,       .


  ,   ...     .      ,     .
      1,       ,  ()    .
   1 7.7  ,    8-   ,      .       .
       ,         .
      ,     .
  8-     7-.

----------


## BorisG

**,          .      .

----------

> **,          .      .


, BorisG.    . 
    ,   1 8             ,     ,   1 7.7?
       ,      ( ,  ).
   :     7-  8-.    ,     .
   8- ,      1    ,  ,      8- .        . 
      ,        .    ,    8-  .

----------

> !
> 
>   - 7..   .       1. 7.7  8  .  -  8-.    .     .         . - ,     .  ,    ? -,   ,         .           ?        ? - ,           ?  -   ?




,           (  ,      ),      1 ( ,     ,      1). ,         .          .   ,  1      ...

----------

> ,     .


     ... 
   -  7        ...  8         ...            8           7 ...

        1           ,      ...

----------


## HIgor

10      .  3    1. 
        1   (   ).       .
-        .
    .        .         .
  :          . ..  1   . 

ICQ: 190098

----------


## alleo

1:7.7.    ,         1.    . 
1.      ,   101      .  ,  ,      , ,     ,     .    1 -      ,       .     -     .    ,   -   ,    " "   ,   -      ,     .   ,   -.
2.      :                   ,   1 - .   :       ""   1    5000 ,         1    6000 .     .   1:7.7   .     .    ,            .        1         ,   .   .   ,     -    .

----------


## alleo

-  :               ,   1 - ,     ,        .      1       ,     ( )   .
    -:
-     1,       ;
-         ,     (, " 1 ", " 2 ")
-     1  ,         .

----------

> -  :               ,   1 - ,     ,        .      1       ,     ( )   .
>     -:
> -     1,       ;
> -         ,     (, " 1 ", " 2 ")
> -     1  ,         .


    -        ,     --         ...

----------


## alleo

> -        ,     --         ...


 ,   -    ,      :Smilie:

----------


## BorisG

> -        ,     --         ...


  "" ,     ,    ,  ,     .
       ,     .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BorisG

> ,   -    ,


   ,      .

----------

> 1.      ,   101      .  ,  ,      , ,     ,     .


              (   1)       .
                    ...
                    ,            .
        ""...

----------


## HIgor

> 1.      ,   101      .  ,  ,      , ,     ,     .


        .       -    .
      3- . 
   -     .
  :
 1  2 (         )    (     ,              ( ,       ))  -             .
   ()   .      :
      (    -       (     ))             -.       104   (      1  )

----------

> "" ,     ,    ,  ,     .
>        ,     .


   ,    -    ,         ....

----------


## BorisG

> ,    -    ,         ....


 :Wow: 
      ,            .  :Wink:

----------

> ,            .


          .

 ()                 -    ( )  ()  ,

----------


## kart

,       1.

----------


## Sklowsky

2005   50     4 -7  1  7.7  8.1.   ,   .      .  Google        "   1" (1C&MapInfo/ ->1)

----------


## 1C_rvoicer

> -  :               ,   1 - ,     ,        .      1       ,     ( )   .
>     -:
> -     1,       ;
> -         ,     (, " 1 ", " 2 ")
> -     1  ,         .


    .
          ,   ,           ,       .

,     ,       (. ).       excel .

  ""       ,   "-"        excel...

             . ,       8-    "    ".     .,      -  ,  ,  . . +       ,     -   ().

----------


## 1C_rvoicer

> -        ,     --         ...


         " "  ,        1   .

----------


## student163

1  () 8.2
romanx63@mail.ru

----------

7   1  8.2
       1.
romanx63      @     mail    . ru

----------

. 
    . 
          ( ,  )?
  ,   , ..       ()?

----------

> . 
>     . 
>           ( ,  )?
>   ,   , ..       ()?


      7, 8, 10.
  , , .    .. (    ).
 .

----------


## Jannettwect

1 7.7       .   :  -- -     v4.01
     " ".   -     ?

----------

